# استكمالاً لثورتنا ..



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2013)

*لقد نجحت ثورتنا و بدأنا فى حصاد نتائجها .. و لكن .. لا ندع فرحتنا تُنسينا الهدف الاسمى للثورة و هى تحسين النسل أقصد تحسين ظروف البلاد :new6: .. و تحقيقًا لاحلامنا المشروعة قد قررنا استكمال ثورتنا المجيدة .. 

و لذلك ندعوكم للنزول يوم الجمعة الموافق 5 يوليو فى مظاهرة جديدة من نوعها تحت مسمى "جمعة الظابط ابو نظارة " :blush2:





لنطالب برقم موبايله :scenic:




وفقكم الله .. حمى الله مصر و أهلها و شبابها - الحلوين منهم - ..*


*:love34: الله ... الوطن ... الصاروخ :love34:​*


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

:t19::t19::t19:


معليش فى الكلمه بس قعدت افهم الهدف كويس واضح ان فى نقاط كتير مش قارده اتوصلها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فهمينى تلاقينى 

هههههههههههههههههه

olling:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> :t19::t19::t19:
> 
> 
> معليش فى الكلمه بس قعدت افهم الهدف كويس واضح ان فى نقاط كتير مش قارده اتوصلها
> ...



*لو شرحت اكتر من كدة هتطرد من المنتدى كله :new6: 

القصة يا ستى ان فى الثورة الشرطة نزلوا يوزعوا مية على الشعب .. الظابوطة الكميلة دة هو اللى كان بيوزع المية .. بقوة قادر بنات التحرير كلهم عطشوا :new6: .. و من ساعتها و الفيس بووك كله بيتكلم على الظابط ابو نظارة و بينزله صور .. فقولت اخدم بنات المنتدى عشان اللى مشافهوش منهم يشوفه .. اهو اللى لسة متجوزتش ممكن تحاول توصله .. و اللى اتجوزت تروح تخلع جوزها و تحاول توصله برضه :fun_lol: *


----------



## sparrow (4 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههه في كمان صور تاني لواحد في الجيش  وبردة بنظارة عامله انقلاب بردة 
ههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (4 يوليو 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...04350686.58681.257778894350837&type=1&theater


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لو شرحت اكتر من كدة هتطرد من المنتدى كله :new6:
> 
> القصة يا ستى ان فى الثورة الشرطة نزلوا يوزعوا مية على الشعب .. الظابوطة الكميلة دة هو اللى كان بيوزع المية .. بقوة قادر بنات التحرير كلهم عطشوا :new6: .. و من ساعتها و الفيس بووك كله بيتكلم على الظابط ابو نظارة و بينزله صور .. فقولت اخدم بنات المنتدى عشان اللى مشافهوش منهم يشوفه .. اهو اللى لسة متجوزتش ممكن تحاول توصله .. و اللى اتجوزت تروح تخلع جوزها و تحاول توصله برضه :fun_lol: *




:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

اول مره تفهمنى ولا تجدنى 

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

تصدقى بقى كنت فهمه بس حبيت اتاكد 

انا من الفئه دى بس اقول لا مؤاخده 

سلاموااا عليكوا 

انا ممكن اشارك بتمرد بتاعت رورو 

لكن هنا نوووووو

 لازم القلب لما يدق 
انتى حسيتى بيه  وهو مستخبى تحت النظاره 
ده ممكن تحسى بواحد منغير ما تشوفيه بكلامه وافكاره 

نتعرف  ونفهمه ونحسه كويس 

و  بعدين ممكن نجيب نظاره احلى منها ولا نسرقها منه 

عارفه انك بتهزرى بس انتهازتها فرصه اقول الشكل مش عنصر اساسى بالموضوع 

وعلى العموم الله يسهل لكل اللى هيشاااااااااااارك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2013)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههه في كمان صور تاني لواحد في الجيش  وبردة بنظارة عامله انقلاب بردة
> ههههههههه





sparrow قال:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...04350686.58681.257778894350837&type=1&theater



*اااااااااااااااااااااوبس :fun_oops: 

كدة كتير كتير كتير .. ماهو لازم نقول الشعب و الجيش و الشرطة قلب واحد مش ايد واحدة  :blush2: .. و انا كل يوم بشوف مناظر .......... يلا عوض علينا عوض الصابرين يارب :new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> اول مره تفهمنى ولا تجدنى
> 
> ...



*هو مش انا اللى حسيت بيه .. دى امه لا اله الا الله حسوا بيه بالنظارة و اما شافوا الصور من غير نظارة كان فيه حالات اغماءات و مش عايزة اتكلم اكتر من كدة :new6: 

لا طبعًا الشكل مش عنصر اساسى فى الموضوع .. لكن القمر دة هو كل الموضوع :smil15: 

لو هتكلم جد .. عندك حق الشكل مش من الاولويات عمومًا بس برضه مش تحبى قرد و تقوليلى افكاره حلوة .. و بعد كدة تجيبوا ولاد نسانيس صغيرة و تقولى جم منين دول .. هتبقى جيناته و معدية للعيال :new6: .. القصد اننا بنحاول نحسن النسل المصرى .. دة واجب وطنى مش انانية بنانيتى ابدًا اوعى تفهمينى صح :t17:*


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه

مش هتناقش لحسن ابوظ زرافه 

يوووه قصدى ظرافه الموضوع 

ههههههههههههه 



> *مش تحبى قرد و تقوليلى افكاره حلوة *


بس بجد ضحكتنى كلماتك وسمعتها قبل كده من شخص اتناقشت معاه 

والله يسهلوووووووووكوا


----------



## sparrow (4 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *:new6:
> 
> لكل الموضوع :smil15:
> 
> COLOR="Blue"]اننا بنحاول نحسن النسل المصرى .. دة واجب وطنى مش انانية بنانيتى ابدًا اوعى تفهمينى صح** :t17:*




واجب وطني هههههههههه وطنيه يا شقاوة من يومك ههههههه
الموضوع كوميدي وجميل استمري ههههه[/COLOR]


----------



## sparrow (4 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *:new6:
> 
> لكل الموضوع :smil15:
> 
> COLOR="Blue"]اننا بنحاول نحسن النسل المصرى .. دة واجب وطنى مش انانية بنانيتى ابدًا اوعى تفهمينى صح** :t17:*




واجب وطني هههههههههه وطنيه يا شقاوة من يومك ههههههه
الموضوع كوميدي وجميل استمري ههههه[/COLOR]


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*شقاوتى حبيبتى متعرفيش عنوان  محامى الله يباركلك *
*اصلى عاوزاه كدا ضرورى فى قضية مهمة *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش هتناقش لحسن ابوظ زرافه
> 
> ...





sparrow قال:


> واجب وطني هههههههههه وطنيه يا شقاوة من يومك ههههههه
> الموضوع كوميدي وجميل استمري ههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شقاوتى حبيبتى متعرفيش عنوان  محامى الله يباركلك *
> *اصلى عاوزاه كدا ضرورى فى قضية مهمة *​



*نبقى نجيب عبوود يشوف الموضوع دة :fun_lol: 

بس كنتى عايزاه فى ايه ؟؟ اوعى تقوليلى قضية خلع .. ازعــــــــل .. متقطعوش علينا رزقنا بقا :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نبقى نجيب عبوود يشوف الموضوع دة :fun_lol:
> 
> بس كنتى عايزاه فى ايه ؟؟ اوعى تقوليلى قضية خلع .. ازعــــــــل .. متقطعوش علينا رزقنا بقا :new6:*


*دايما فهمانى صح يووووووووه غلط *
*واحنا ملناش نفسى ولا ايه ههههههههه ملناش نفس نبص للنضارة يعنى ولا ايه ها ها *:fun_lol:
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دايما فهمانى صح يووووووووه غلط *
> *واحنا ملناش نفسى ولا ايه ههههههههه ملناش نفس نبص للنضارة يعنى ولا ايه ها ها *:fun_lol:
> ​



*ما انا بقول برضه .. دايما البنات بتضعف قدام النظارة الريبان .. هو العيب فى النظارة انا عارفة :fun_lol: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ما انا بقول برضه .. دايما البنات بتضعف قدام النظارة الريبان .. هو العيب فى النظارة انا عارفة :fun_lol: *


*هههههههههههههه ايون 
شوفولى محامى يا جماعة 
هاتووووووووووولى محامى عاوزة ارفع قضية على النضارة :fun_lol:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ايون
> شوفولى محامى يا جماعة
> هاتووووووووووولى محامى عاوزة ارفع قضية على النضارة :fun_lol:*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه متعمليش فى نفسك كدة اهدى يا اوختى صحتك بالدنيا .. حاضر هجيبلك كل اللى نفسك فيه .. اجيبلك محامى و ظابط و عسكرى و اعملى بيهم اللى انتى عايزاه :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه متعمليش فى نفسك كدة اهدى يا اوختى صحتك بالدنيا .. حاضر هجيبلك كل اللى نفسك فيه .. اجيبلك محامى و ظابط و عسكرى و اعملى بيهم اللى انتى عايزاه :new6:*


*هههههههههههههه انا هادية اهووووووو 
بس الحقونى بسرعة بمحامى 
علشان النضارة عليها عيون كتير *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه انا هادية اهووووووو
> بس الحقونى بسرعة بمحامى
> علشان النضارة عليها عيون كتير *​



*عيون كتير :fun_lol: .. انا حاسة ان الراجل جاتله الحصبة من كتر ما البنات بتقر عليه :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عيون كتير :fun_lol: .. انا حاسة ان الراجل جاتله الحصبة من كتر ما البنات بتقر عليه :new6:*


*هههههههههههههه حد قاله البس نضارة حلوة *
*قال يعنى النضارة هى اللى عاجبة البنات هههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه حد قاله البس نضارة حلوة *
> *قال يعنى النضارة هى اللى عاجبة البنات هههههههه*​



*امال لو مش النظارة ... هيكون ايه مثلا :2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *امال لو مش النظارة ... هيكون ايه مثلا :2:*


*لا ابدا ولا حاجة ولا عيونه الزرقا ولا جسمه الجميل 
ولا طوله ولا شعره ولا اى حاجة من دول خالص 
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## grges monir (5 يوليو 2013)

الاصول بتوع تمرد يضموا الضابط دة ليهم ولا يوجعوا قلبهم بدعوات للنزول
هايقولوا دة هايكون فى الميدان
هتلاقى بنات مصر  زيى الطلقة هناك  هههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا ابدا ولا حاجة ولا عيونه الزرقا ولا جسمه الجميل
> ولا طوله ولا شعره ولا اى حاجة من دول خالص
> هههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دة اسمه غزل صريح :love45: .. مش بقولك يعوض علينا عوض الصابرين :shutup22:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الاصول بتوع تمرد يضموا الضابط دة ليهم ولا يوجعوا قلبهم بدعوات للنزول
> هايقولوا دة هايكون فى الميدان
> هتلاقى بنات مصر  زيى الطلقة هناك  هههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههه و اى طلقة .. احب اقولك ان نص صحابى البنات قرروا ينزلوا يعتصموا فى التحرير .. و فيه واحدة نفسها يتقبض عليها دلوقتى و بنحاول نقنعها تهدى :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دة اسمه غزل صريح :love45: .. مش بقولك يعوض علينا عوض الصابرين :shutup22:*


*هههههههههههههه انتى عارفانى طول عمرى صريحة يا بنتى *
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 يوليو 2013)

ايه القمر ده في ايه يا شوشو بتخبي عني المخلوقات دي ليه
ده انتي على طول بتيجي عرسان مستأذنين من القبور ههههه
معاااااااك  يلا على الميداان


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2013)

طيب ايه انزل صورتى ونعمل مقارنه ؟


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2013)

ده اللى جاى بقى 

ايه رأيكوا مش شراره يا ساتر غار فى داهيه







​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*لسه مخلصناش من بتاع الشرطه :طلع بتاع الجيش 

 هى البلد ملها احلوت مره وحده كدا ليه ؟ *






​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لو شرحت اكتر من كدة هتطرد من المنتدى كله :new6:
> 
> القصة يا ستى ان فى الثورة الشرطة نزلوا يوزعوا مية على الشعب .. الظابوطة الكميلة دة هو اللى كان بيوزع المية .. بقوة قادر بنات التحرير كلهم عطشوا :new6: .. و من ساعتها و الفيس بووك كله بيتكلم على الظابط ابو نظارة و بينزله صور .. فقولت اخدم بنات المنتدى عشان اللى مشافهوش منهم يشوفه .. اهو اللى لسة متجوزتش ممكن تحاول توصله .. و اللى اتجوزت تروح تخلع جوزها و تحاول توصله برضه :fun_lol: *


اللهم مااخذيك ياشيطان
ليه بس الخدمه اللي كلها ذنوب دي ياشقاوة:thnk0001:
استغفر الله العظيم

بس تعرفي انه من غير نضارة الطف بكتير ابن الايه:love34:






اسمحيلي من موقعي هذا اضم صوتي لصوتك
واهتف معكي  بعلو الصوت واقول .....
الشعب والصاروخ ايد واحده:giveup:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لسه مخلصناش من بتاع الشرطه :طلع بتاع الجيش
> 
> هى البلد ملها احلوت مره وحده كدا ليه ؟ *
> 
> ...


يارب  ايهاب يسمعك:smile01

بس ياجماعه بجد حرام عليكم راعوا شعورنا شوية


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يارب  ايهاب يسمعك:smile01
> 
> بس ياجماعه بجد حرام عليكم راعوا شعورنا شوية


*احم احم ايه يا ناس مش هنعرف نعجب بجمال النضارات فى البلد دى ولا ايه 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

الحمــــــــدلله  مش بحب الظبابيط انا ^_^
وبعدين مش حلو اووي للدرجه يعني هههه
ييجي ايه دا جنب ريثيك ها ههه






​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الحمــــــــدلله  مش بحب الظبابيط انا ^_^
> وبعدين مش حلو اووي للدرجه يعني هههه
> ييجي ايه دا جنب ريثيك ها ههه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اللهم اغزيك يا شوشو 

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اللهم اغزيك يا شوشو
> 
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههه
يارورو احنا عندنا 
عاهات وعامله نفسها حاجات :11azy:
ههههههههه اسكتي اسكتي 
ياختييييي اهي قامت المراره ههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يارورو احنا عندنا
> عاهات وعامله نفسها حاجات :11azy:
> ههههههههه اسكتي اسكتي
> ...


*هههههههههههههه عاهات يا اوختى عاهات 
بس الحق لله مش كلهم  فى كتير مزاز 
ولا نضارتهم يا بنتى اوووووووووف 
هههههههههههه 
بس بقى لحسن انا كدا هطلق *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه عاهات يا اوختى عاهات
> بس الحق لله مش كلهم  فى كتير مزاز
> ولا نضارتهم يا بنتى اوووووووووف
> هههههههههههه
> بس بقى لحسن انا كدا هطلق *​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
طب قلعيهم النضاره ولبسيهم لبس عادي كدا
 المستخبي يبان 
:59::59::59::59:

لالا ماتخفيش مش هتتطلقي مش هيقدر
علي البعد :mus25: 
اوعدنا يااارب هههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب قلعيهم النضاره ولبسيهم لبس عادي كدا
> المستخبي يبان
> :59::59::59::59:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه قال يعنى المشكلة فى النضارة 
يا بت اسكتى شكلك ناوية على طلاقى انا عارفة 
يارب يوعدك يا بت بواحد مز زى الظبوط بتاع الجيش ده *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه قال يعنى المشكلة فى النضارة
> يا بت اسكتى شكلك ناوية على طلاقى انا عارفة
> يارب يوعدك يا بت بواحد مز زى الظبوط بتاع الجيش ده *​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص اهو سكتنا :shutup22:هههه
يااارب اسمع منها يارب بس مش الدعوه كلها :smile01
بلاش ظبوط وبلاش هو اصلا لانه مش بحب النوع دا :gun:ههههههههههه 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص اهو سكتنا :shutup22:هههه
> يااارب اسمع منها يارب بس مش الدعوه كلها :smile01
> بلاش ظبوط وبلاش هو اصلا لانه مش بحب النوع دا :gun:ههههههههههه
> ​


*يادى النيلة حد لاقى يا بت 
ده نضارته تجنن ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يادى النيلة حد لاقى يا بت
> ده نضارته تجنن ههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههه
مش مشكله ابقا اخليه يشتري نظاره ذيها :new8:
ابقا بقي :giveup:هههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مش مشكله ابقا اخليه يشتري نظاره ذيها :new8:
> ابقا بقي :giveup:هههههه
> ​


ههههههههههه مش هيلاقى 
النوع ده مش موجود غير عند الظبابيط بس :fun_lol:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه مش هيلاقى
> النوع ده مش موجود غير عند الظبابيط بس :fun_lol:​




هههههههههههههههه
خلاص  احسن برضو:bud:
حتي انا مش بحب ثلاثه من الرجاله
لادكتور ولاضابط ولا مهندس :vava:
لو قولتلي ليه هقولك مش عارفه السبب لحد دلوقتي هههههههههه
ولا العين ملونه
بحب العسلي انا :smil12:
يالا شكل شقاوه دهتضربنا انهارده هههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> خلاص  احسن برضو:bud:
> حتي انا مش بحب ثلاثه من الرجاله
> لادكتور ولاضابط ولا مهندس :vava:
> ...


ههههههههههههههه طب اسحبى كلمة الدكاترة دى 
قبل ما شقاوة تيجى وتشوفها هههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طب اسحبى كلمة الدكاترة دى
> قبل ما شقاوة تيجى وتشوفها هههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هنخاف ولاهنخاف :budo:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يوليو 2013)

انا لسة واخدة بالى من الموضوع دلوقتى :flowers:

ياريتنى كنت شوفته من زمان كنت نزلت التحرير لقطت رزقى 

هى حظوظ اة وربنا :love34:

بس قوليلى ياشقاوة مجبتيش رقمه ولا الفيس بتاعه :new4:

اكيد مسمى نفسه على الفيس

" الجامد دوت كوم "
او 

" المسيطر دوت نت "

بعد كدة ياشقاوة لما تعملى موضوع زى كدة علطول تبعتيه مافيهوش

 هزار دا ياماما

دا مستقبل عمال بيضيع :ranting:

شيفاه انا اهو مستقبلى بيضيع اهو قدامى :t33:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايه القمر ده في ايه يا شوشو بتخبي عني المخلوقات دي ليه
> ده انتي على طول بتيجي عرسان مستأذنين من القبور ههههه
> معاااااااك  يلا على الميداان



*هههههههههههههههه ادينا جيبنا اهو :t33: .. بحب الروح الوطنية الثورية اللى فيكى دى :t33:*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> طيب ايه انزل صورتى ونعمل مقارنه ؟



*نزل يا مون .. و نعمل تصويت مين فيكم احلى و اللى يكسب ياخد عروسة :t33: و يبقى وفقنا راسين فى الحلال :blush2:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ده اللى جاى بقى
> 
> ايه رأيكوا مش شراره يا ساتر غار فى داهيه
> 
> ...



*ايوة بس محدش بعت عرسان ليه طيب :dntknw: 

نورتينى يا ماما :flowers:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اللهم مااخذيك ياشيطان
> ليه بس الخدمه اللي كلها ذنوب دي ياشقاوة:thnk0001:
> استغفر الله العظيم
> 
> ...


*
ايد واحدة قلب واحد .. مش هنعترض :t33: 

هو بصراحة جبار فى كل الاوضاع :love34: بالنظارة من غيرها :love34:

يلا شدى حيلك فى الثورة يا بتول عشان نفرح بيكى مع ظابوط حليوة زى دة :t33:*



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الحمــــــــدلله  مش بحب الظبابيط انا ^_^
> وبعدين مش حلو اووي للدرجه يعني هههه
> ييجي ايه دا جنب ريثيك ها ههه
> 
> ...



*ياستنا الفنانين بتبقى ماسكات و اهتمام بالبشرة و كريم مش عارف ايه و حلاقة شكلها ايه .. لكن دة رباااااانى :t33: 

يلا انتى الخسرانة .. خلى الهندى ينفعك :spor22:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لسه مخلصناش من بتاع الشرطه :طلع بتاع الجيش
> 
> هى البلد ملها احلوت مره وحده كدا ليه ؟ *
> 
> ...



*ماهو دة اللى اسبارو جابته .. البلد فجأة طلع فيها كنوز و احنا اللى مش واخدين بالنا .. نظرنا كان ضعيف و بدأنا نفتح اهو :t33:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه عاهات يا اوختى عاهات
> بس الحق لله مش كلهم  فى كتير مزاز
> ولا نضارتهم يا بنتى اوووووووووف
> هههههههههههه
> بس بقى لحسن انا كدا هطلق *​



*انتى طلاقك على ايدى بعون الله :t33:*



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> خلاص  احسن برضو:bud:
> حتي انا مش بحب ثلاثه من الرجاله
> لادكتور ولاضابط ولا مهندس :vava:
> ...



*لا خالص انا نفسى مش بطيق الدكاترة الشباب :t33: .. لولا ان هنا فيه دكاترة كنت قولت كتير بس كفاية بدل ما اتعلق من الزملا الافاضل  :spor22: خدى راحتك .. بس الظبابيط حلوين :blush2:*

*اة نصيحة .. نقابة المهندسين فاتحة فرع هنا .. نص شباب المنتدى مهندسين فاستخبى انتى .. و انا مبتكلمش فى السياسة :t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا لسة واخدة بالى من الموضوع دلوقتى :flowers:
> 
> ياريتنى كنت شوفته من زمان كنت نزلت التحرير لقطت رزقى
> 
> ...



*دة مش محتاج يسمى نفسه حاجة .. احنا بنسمى عليه بس :t33: 

خلاص يا لارا القهوة دى عندى .. بعد كدة اى حوار فيه شباب زى الورد كدة هبعتهولك على الخاص الاول و بعدين نتناقش نعرضه على الشعب ولا نخبيه من العيون تطبيقًا لمبدأ دارى على شمعتك تقيد .. يمكن ينور اكتر من كدة :t33:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*انتى طلاقك على ايدى بعون الله :t33:

ليه كدا بس يا شقاوتى اهون عليكى 
اروح فين واجى منين هههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياستنا الفنانين بتبقى ماسكات و اهتمام بالبشرة و كريم مش عارف ايه و حلاقة شكلها ايه .. لكن دة رباااااانى :t33:
> 
> يلا انتى الخسرانة .. خلى الهندى ينفعك :spor22:*



هههههههههههههههههههههه
عاتي مادول برضو شويه لبس علي نضاره
علي شويه جيل 
اسكتي اسكتي انتي ماتعرفيش المستخبي هههههههههه

​ 


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا خالص انا نفسى مش بطيق الدكاترة الشباب :t33: .. لولا ان هنا فيه دكاترة كنت قولت كتير بس كفاية بدل ما اتعلق من الزملا الافاضل  :spor22: خدى راحتك .. بس الظبابيط حلوين :blush2:*
> 
> *اة نصيحة .. نقابة المهندسين فاتحة فرع هنا .. نص شباب المنتدى مهندسين فاستخبى انتى .. و انا مبتكلمش فى السياسة :t33:*




هههههههههههههههههههههه
دكتوره مش بتحب الدكاتره الشوباب :smil13:
كيف دي ههههههههه
مش عارفه ولاحد هنا غيرك :smil15:
هههههههههههههههههه 
هنخاف يعني ولاهنخاف هاااا :beee:
نقابه المهندسين :thnk0001: ليه هما كام واحد ld:
مبعرفش غير ولد واحد وبنت بس 
انا في أمان ماتخفيش :smil12:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دة مش محتاج يسمى نفسه حاجة .. احنا بنسمى عليه بس :t33:
> 
> خلاص يا لارا القهوة دى عندى .. بعد كدة اى حوار فيه شباب زى الورد كدة هبعتهولك على الخاص الاول و بعدين نتناقش نعرضه على الشعب ولا نخبيه من العيون تطبيقًا لمبدأ دارى على شمعتك تقيد .. يمكن ينور اكتر من كدة :t33:*



ماشى ياشقاوة بس ياريت يبقى الموضوع ساعتها بينى وبينك

عشان هو اخره يتجوز اتنين
اكتر من كدة هينفجر :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2013)

*
:new6::new6::new6:
قصدك إيه بالصاروخ ها ها ها ؟؟

ترجمى ؟؟

و بعدين إيه بتاع الجيش و بتاع الشرطة

إيه البتاع دا ؟؟؟

يغلق

مرة من نفسى 
:2:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)

احمممممممممممم احمممممممممم
الموضوع ابتدي من زمان وانا لسه جايه
علي العموم الوقت مش متأخر 
بس احياتك يا شقوتي انا عطشانه وريقي ناشف ياريتك توصفي لي فين بالظبط   بيوزعوا الميه دي ينوبك ثواب يااختي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> ليه كدا بس يا شقاوتى اهون عليكى
> اروح فين واجى منين هههههههههه
> *​



*لا يا حياتى .. متخافيش هبقى ارفعلك قضية نفقة :new6: .. امال ايه ! اسيبك كدة يعنى :2:*



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> دكتوره مش بتحب الدكاتره الشوباب :smil13:
> كيف دي ههههههههه
> مش عارفه ولاحد هنا غيرك :smil15:
> ...


*
انا مش خايفة ليا .. اانا خايفالك :new6: .. *



لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ماشى ياشقاوة بس ياريت يبقى الموضوع ساعتها بينى وبينك
> 
> عشان هو اخره يتجوز اتنين
> اكتر من كدة هينفجر :t33::t33::t33:



*لا ياست .. انا زى الفريك .. مبقبلش القسمة على اتنين دى .. ابقى خديه انتى و انا هتصرف فى غيره مبغلبش :new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> :new6::new6::new6:
> قصدك إيه بالصاروخ ها ها ها ؟؟
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ياربنا على النوايا السودة .. انا قصدى انه محطم قلوب العذارى :new6: 

البتاع المقصود بيها البدلة الميرى اكيد :t17: .. انتى عارفانى بحب البدل اوى اوى اوى :new6: 

خليكى ورايا لحد ما الموضوع يتبرشم مش يغلق بس *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2013)

*لا يا حياتى .. متخافيش هبقى ارفعلك قضية نفقة :new6: .. امال ايه ! اسيبك كدة يعنى :2:

يعنى اعتمد على الله يا شوشو 
واعجب بالنضارة برحتى هههههه
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> احمممممممممممم احمممممممممم
> الموضوع ابتدي من زمان وانا لسه جايه
> علي العموم الوقت مش متأخر
> بس احياتك يا شقوتي انا عطشانه وريقي ناشف ياريتك توصفي لي فين بالظبط   بيوزعوا الميه دي ينوبك ثواب يااختي



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه على التحرير بقا .. احتفلى بالثورة و اشربى و اخطفى واحد من دول و خديه معاكى فى الشنطة و انتى مروحة :new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا حياتى .. متخافيش هبقى ارفعلك قضية نفقة :new6: .. امال ايه ! اسيبك كدة يعنى :2:
> 
> يعنى اعتمد على الله يا شوشو
> واعجب بالنضارة برحتى هههههه
> *​



*طبعًا يا حياتى .. دوووووووووووووسى :love45:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> انا مش خايفة ليا .. اانا خايفالك :new6: .. *



ههههههههههههههه
ااااااااه 
ماتخافيش احنا صعايده ومسلحين بجميع انواع السلاح :boxing:

اسكتيييييي مش طلع متجوز :t17:
بجد طلع متجوز :smil15:
​


----------

